# INR test



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who have the condition (how long the blood to clot)or Oral Anticoagulant Therapy.My Wife has this problem and last May in France we had to go to a hospital to see what reading it was which read 3.7. Now we want to go for extended period in uk and wondered whether all uk hospital do same procedure. Ours is hand card in , then sent into room where test is done (about two minutes) then called back to another room where you are given the result and what Warfarin dose to take, we can be in and out in half an hour where as in France it took two hours in all , we being the only patient! .Question is does anyone know whether it is the same procedure in uk as in our hospital?.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can the place where you usually have the INR test done help you regarding this.

I would have thought the specialist nurse or whoever must have come across people needing to be away on holiday etc. They might have a list of place to go etc.

Failing that will you GP's surgery be able to help.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

The first thing to do is to talk to your surgery or inr clinic.

You may be able to borrow (or buy) one of these:-

Coaguchek System

They allow you to monitor your INR, but you would still need to speak to your surgery/inr clinic to let them know the result and whether you need to change your warfarin dose.

Hope that helps


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Richard has his done by the nurse at his GP surgery, we have to ring up 3 days later for the result
Lin


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

My mother gets this done at a Suffolk hospital. She goes one day and they phone her the next with the result and any dosage changes.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to all whom have replied to subject, it seems our Hospital is on the ball by being so quick for the test, there could be anything up to 40 people in the waiting room and they fly through the procedure.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been on Warfarin for several years and when away for a month or more I just carry on taking the same dose as was last prescribed. My surgery uses the pin-prick and electronic gismo nowadays.

The only time I didn't do this was a few years ago (when still using the syringe-full-and-send-it-off system), when the quack said I'd have to get a check done overseas and phone it through. I went to a Greek island hospital and had to pay and wait around for an hour to be seen and an hour for the result.

It was somewhere around 6 (if memory serves) when my target was 2.5. I phoned this through to my UK surgery and then called a few days later for the dosage to take - which was much reduced. When I got home my score was much lower than target and so my dosage was banged back up again. Conclusion - the Greek hospital must have had a different method or a different calibration on its instruments!

Harry


----------

